# faint positives on HPT, but negative beta?



## beneathmywing

For the past 4-5 days I have been getting faint positives on HPT, three different brands.. when there was barely progression, I expected a low low beta when drawing blood yesterday, but it came back less than 5, though my FRER after the beta seemed a bit darker than the day before. My question is: does HCG leave blood faster than it would leave urine? Was this a chemical and my urine still has traces of the HCG, but its already out of my blood stream?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry they dont do HCG beta bloods here in the UK so I wudnt know. But if ure getting faint positives then I wud continue testing to see if the lines get darker. 
HCG rises every 2 or 3 days so u shud start to see some progression. 
Are they going to do another blood test?


----------



## Pookied8476

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm so sorry they dont do HCG beta bloods here in the UK so I wudnt know. But if ure getting faint positives then I wud continue testing to see if the lines get darker.
> HCG rises every 2 or 3 days so u shud start to see some progression.
> Are they going to do another blood test?

They do do hcg betas here I'm not sure who told you that I've had loads of hcg betas done x


----------



## Pookied8476

There's something I read not sure how true it is . Worth some research but I heard about frer detecting a form of hcg that the corpus luteum releases so that could be a factor have you tested since ?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@beneathmywing This exact thing happened to me the month I had a chemical pregnancy. I got lines on a FRER even got a YES on FRER Gold Digital test. The day after I got my first faint line I started bleeding earlier than my period was due by like a day or two. It was spotting at first so I still was hoping I was pregnant. Everyone told me maybe it was implantation bleeding but I had never had it before with my other pregnancies so I was doubtful but still hopeful. The next day after the spotting I bled heavily for a few hours and then it was back to spotting. I tested that day with another FRER and got my darker line and the positive YES on the digital. I then went to the hospital a day after the bleeding while still getting faint lines on FRER and was told HCG was a 2. Sorry for the long post but yes it takes longer for HCG to leave urine then it does blood. I am sorry you are experiencing this. Best of luck on the next cycle!


----------



## justonemore31

HCG hits blood before it hits urine so normally if someone gets a positive urine test, they SHOULD get a positive blood test. There are two kinds: qualititive and quantitive. One says yes or no, the other gives a #. Idk which one was taken. 

There has been rare instances where a woman would get a positive urine but negative blood and they couldn't confirm the pregnancy until they were far along enough for an ultrasound.

It could also be that you're pregnant but you're gonna have an early miscarriage (chemical).


----------

